# Tires Upgraded From Size 205 To 215 But Still 14"rim



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

I am planning to buy Maxxis 8008 Radial tires for my 2005-25FB Outback to replace the 205/75D14 Duro tires that were stock on this trailer.I would like to install 215/75R14 tires with a max. load rating of 1870 lbs. rather than the original size of 205/75D14 which have a lower max. load rating of 1760 lbs.
Two questions:
1. Has anyone out there upgraded to the 215 size of tire?
2. Does anyone see any problems with this upgrade size wise?


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Using the calculator on the bottom of this page: http://www.4lo.com/4LoCalc.htm 
I get a difference of .6 inches approx diameter. 
Of course that is a radial tire calculation.
I don't see any big problem with that, I was thinking of doing the same.
Anyone else see a problem, maybe with the increased width?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

My trailer came with the 4-215s and one 205 as the spare. When I replaced all of the tires I got 215s all the way around. There is very little difference in size between the two so you should go ahead and get the 215s and get the extra capacity. I've had my Maxxis tires for about 2,000 miles and they are holding up very well.


----------

